# Forum Other Languages All other languages Chinese  &#20320;&#22909;&#65281;&#35831;&#35828;
[size=24][size=18]你们好我是闷气。我要说中文。莫下要说中文。我说给我。谁学汉语？我学汉语大学的。我的大学生  。 请你写大。我不会小字。

----------

